# Power rope ascenders



## Treecareconcept (Mar 16, 2009)

Power rope ascenders are awesome ! Where can I get one??? Check it out on You Tube.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 17, 2009)

I got one. The GRCS with a huge Drill. The drill weighs about 45lbs. I first install a pulley with my climbing line through it and haul up the pulley to the branch that the rope is over. then tie my knot and get lifted! The only problem is that you can only use this when the pulley is over the GRCS. Other wise you could use another rope as a safety line and the other for a lift line. Just typin. Hope it sparks a thought.


----------



## Treecareconcept (Mar 20, 2009)

I've had some ideas. And I have seen several on Youtube including a gas powered one from Europe. They look great but they're not available yet in the U.S.


----------



## NetreeLady (Mar 21, 2009)

Treecareconcept said:


> I've had some ideas. And I have seen several on Youtube including a gas powered one from Europe. They look great but they're not available yet in the U.S.



That's not true; there's a fellow on another board who makes the Ropetek "Wraptor"; Erik demo'd it last month, and says it's the bomb.


----------



## ropetek (Mar 21, 2009)

*Ropetek Wraptor*

Ok so NEtree turned me on to this thread. We at Ropetek are about to go to market with the Wraptor. It is priced at $2500 and will be available in about a month.......... 

Check it out..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE_nChvOfmg



It is adjustable to suit the individual weight of the climber from 150-300 and works with any double braid dynamic from 7/16-5/8. Made by Tree guys for tree guys......


----------



## md_tree_dood (Mar 21, 2009)

Look up the ATLAS powered rope ascender. It travels at 10 feet per second.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 21, 2009)

ropetek said:


> Ok so NEtree turned me on to this thread. We at Ropetek are about to go to market with the Wraptor. It is priced at $2500 and will be available in about a month..........
> 
> Check it out..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE_nChvOfmg
> 
> ...



So if it's made by tree guys for tree guys why does it cost 25 hun. What's next get up in the tree with one of these, hoist up a couch and take a nap!!


----------



## NetreeLady (Mar 22, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> So if it's made by tree guys for tree guys why does it cost 25 hun.



I'd guess the cost of testing, patenting, producing, marketing, developing, and the liability insurance would account for that, but you guys are happy to pay that for nothing more than a fancy winch and a strap; AKA the GRCS. 

Isn't getting up the tree 90 percent of the physical work anyways?


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 22, 2009)

NetreeLady said:


> I'd guess the cost of testing, patenting, producing, marketing, developing, and the liability insurance would account for that, but you guys are happy to pay that for nothing more than a fancy winch and a strap; AKA the GRCS.
> 
> Isn't getting up the tree 90 percent of the physical work anyways?



Well I think the GRCS is a much better way to spend the money considering you can use it as a lifting lowering and ascending device. Don't you think? As far as 90% goes, I can be up in a monster in about one minute with my mars bars and the clean up will take hours. What do you think is the most work?


----------



## NetreeLady (Mar 22, 2009)

Ricky... do you really eat with that mouth?


How much does the Atlas go for? Can't seem to find a price on it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 22, 2009)

ropetek said:


> Ok so NEtree turned me on to this thread. We at Ropetek are about to go to market with the Wraptor. It is priced at $2500 and will be available in about a month..........
> 
> 
> It is adjustable to suit the individual weight of the climber from 150-300 and works with any double braid dynamic from 7/16-5/8. Made by Tree guys for tree guys......



I was seriously considering one, but cannot justify the price. I'll just have to keep resting every 30 feet or so with my Mar-Bars. I could have justified 1500, but like potty-mouth rick says the application is too narrow for the price. 

If I were in 100 ft trees every week it would be a different story.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 22, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I think it is a great device but suggesting it's purchase is some kind of replacement for a GRCS is like suggesting it can also take the place of a stump grinder.


----------



## ropetek (Mar 22, 2009)

As I first posted this is my first time to this site and due to the welcome I recieved by Ricky I guess the last. Thanks for the positive encouragement of a year of R and D. FWIW that climber on youtube is me and I ascended over 600' setting blocks in 2 opposing trees and accessing that 125' poplar. I for one couldnt have done it in one day without the Wraptor.

Ok Im outa here


----------



## Raymond (Mar 22, 2009)

When they improve them, making them a little smaller and cheaper I will see about getting one surgically implanted in my belly. :hmm3grin2orange: 

Did you see at the end of this video where the gas, oil and saw was when he dropped that log? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE_nChvOfmg


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmm ok couple questions what do ya do with it when your up there? What about the desent does it go both ways? In the event of malfunction of the devise such as clutch going out what stops you from going boom boom?


----------



## NetreeLady (Mar 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Hmm ok couple questions what do ya do with it when your up there? What about the desent does it go both ways? In the event of malfunction of the devise such as clutch going out what stops you from going boom boom?



If a few posters hadn't acted like rude little children, he might have come back to answer. Some of you need to grow up and act like the professionals you purport to be.

TreeCo, imagine if Carlton, Morbark, or Vermeer priced their equipment based on the actual cost of the parts.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 22, 2009)

NetreeLady said:


> TreeCo, imagine if Carlton, Morbark, or Vermeer priced their equipment based on the actual cost of the parts.



Your analogy does not take into consideration the economy of scale involved with an end unit and replacement parts.


----------



## ckliff (Mar 22, 2009)

*my 2 cents worth...*

The wraptor looks pretty cool. Now here is what we need though - some way to easily convert your MS200T into a power ascender, then when in the tree, put bar & chain back on. Now that would be super cool!

Recently I let a friend pull me up using his mini-loader with a pulley system on a double rope technique. Quite a thrilling ride! Here is the drawback - I realized the climber not being in control is vulnerable if something should go wrong on the ground.


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 22, 2009)

ropetek said:


> As I first posted this is my first time to this site and due to the welcome I recieved by Ricky I guess the last. Thanks for the positive encouragement of a year of R and D. FWIW that climber on youtube is me and I ascended over 600' setting blocks in 2 opposing trees and accessing that 125' poplar. I for one couldnt have done it in one day without the Wraptor.
> 
> Ok Im outa here



Good, we don't need any crybabys that have only signed up just to promote themselves. If you want to sell your product here, you need to be a sponsor. If you are the manufacturer only, and have just signed up to promote your product and you have all this claimed time into R&D, you really should have anticipated a little criticism and had your answers ready. Threatening us with taking your self serving two post career here and leaving....well, it makes us laugh.



TreeCo said:


> If you expect to make it in business you'd better get a little thicker skin!
> 
> Imagine if Carlton, Vermeer or Morbark folded to a little criticism.



Good advice!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Mar 23, 2009)

unreal.....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 23, 2009)

ckliff said:


> The wraptor looks pretty cool. Now here is what we need though - some way to easily convert your MS200T into a power ascender, then when in the tree, put bar & chain back on. Now that would be super cool!



Yeah, especially all the baroil on your rope.

I emailed the wraptor guy and he agreed he was a bit thinskinned about the asinine jabs, but he has a good chunk of his life wrapped up in the device. Maybe he will come back...


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 23, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I was seriously considering one, but cannot justify the price. I'll just have to keep resting every 30 feet or so with my Mar-Bars. I could have justified 1500, but like potty-mouth rick says the application is too narrow for the price.
> 
> If I were in 100 ft trees every week it would be a different story.



I's calls em like I see's em! I don't dance! Why would I dance around something here.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 23, 2009)

NetreeLady said:


> If a few posters hadn't acted like rude little children, he might have come back to answer. Some of you need to grow up and act like the professionals you purport to be.
> 
> TreeCo, imagine if Carlton, Morbark, or Vermeer priced their equipment based on the actual cost of the parts.



 is right! Same goes if you were to buy a car, part by part. It doesn't make sense. That why nobody does it. $2500 is a huge chunk of money. Time will tell! Please hold your applause! Ya I'm back!opcorn:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 23, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> I's calls em like I see's em! I don't dance! Why would I dance around something here.



Because it is impolite? Do you act like that in public?

You can make a cogent argument without calling a person names.

I've been a regular here for a few years now, why should I have to put up with your belligerence?

I've seen too many good people driven away from the site by this childish behavior, since I have invested more then a little of my time into it, I tend to take it personally. Kind of like when a stranger comes into a favorite bar and immediately starts a loud argument with someone else.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 23, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Because it is impolite? Do you act like that in public?
> 
> You can make a cogent argument without calling a person names.
> 
> ...



When did I call someone names? and hey when I first came I sure didn't get welcomed with open arms. I got jumped on. I am mearly stating my point and saving the sugar coating. Calling names like Potty mouth Rick. Give me a break. I better watch what I type or I'll be banned. Again!:censored::censored:


----------



## treevet (Mar 23, 2009)

Seems like at $2500.00 he is trying to make up expenses in short order.

Wonder if it degrades the line any?

I like the look of the demo though, esp. for an older climber like myself.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 23, 2009)

treevet said:


> Seems like at $2500.00 he is trying to make up expenses in short order.
> 
> Wonder if it degrades the line any?
> 
> I like the look of the demo though, esp. for an older climber like myself.



:hmm3grin2orange: Hey vet plug in George Jones hurry before you go to far my friend lol.

Something like; I don't need your rockin chair,your geritol or your frigidare, I got neon in my veins, this grey hair dont mean a thang.


That was close my friend we almost lost ya btw




































your welcome!


----------



## treevet (Mar 23, 2009)

Like I said in another thread Rope, just hit 60 a couple of weeks ago. 

I feel like 40, maybe better. 

If I was to give advice to anyone getting up there....

1. Never look in the mirror. Memory of how you used to look is just fine.

2. Get laid at least once a week.

3. Never stop climbing.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 23, 2009)

treevet said:


> Like I said in another thread Rope, just hit 60 a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I feel like 40, maybe better.
> 
> ...



Happy belated B-Day Vet! Hey 60 is the new 30.


----------



## treevet (Mar 23, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Happy belated B-Day Vet! Hey 60 is the new 30.



I wish....but thanks.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 23, 2009)

treevet said:


> Like I said in another thread Rope, just hit 60 a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I feel like 40, maybe better.
> 
> ...


I wanna party with this cowboy. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Mar 23, 2009)

Raymond said:


> I wanna party with this cowboy. :hmm3grin2orange:



The whole key (hidden in the vaults in Egypt)...is to give up the partying. I did it 20 years ago. Should have included that in my list Raymond. Cheers.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 23, 2009)

treevet said:


> Like I said in another thread Rope, just hit 60 a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I feel like 40, maybe better.
> 
> ...



I had already typed before the other thread just messin around trying to lift all us up lol>


----------



## Raymond (Mar 24, 2009)

I had to go back and read were Ricky way out of line and frankly I never found it.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 24, 2009)

We dont even have an electric can opener! Saving that for when I am too arthritic to go open them Lima Beans... much less climb. What am I gona tell bubba with his old pickup and hank o' manilla? Sorry bud, you been replaced by this little gas powered gizmo but I may still use you for leaners.


----------



## treevet (Mar 24, 2009)

power rope ascender may be revolutionary but the big change is the miniskid doing most of the hard work the gm used to do. ya can't fight change. If you don't go with it you get left behind. I used to climb with manilla. A nice climbing rope but they found in some instances it was getting heart rot and breaking at really bad times.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Mar 24, 2009)

treevet said:


> I wish....but thanks.



No it's true! You're still climbing! We all living to be older ( except burger addicts).


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 24, 2009)

Raymond said:


> I had to go back and read were Ricky way out of line and frankly I never found it.



It got a hard delete, it seems.


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 24, 2009)

*another vid*

This one seems to be from down under... looks like the same machine that graeham mcmahon posted pics of years ago.. looks quite a bit bulkier than the wraptor..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi6kR1AmVSc&NR=1


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 24, 2009)

My money is on Atlas!


----------



## NetreeLady (Mar 24, 2009)

At $20k, guess you better start saving! :jawdrop:


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah you guys need to come back to the real world. A production climber that actually climbs everyday(keyword) will be broken and burned out in ten years. 

But if 2500 bucks could reduce the toil on your body, then why not. 

You all that are #####in about spending that little bit of dough on the wraptor, why don't you just check on the prices of the closest comp. 

Or just keep offending folks have made a huge effort to push the tree care industry forward.


----------



## treevet (Mar 24, 2009)

arborworks1 said:


> Yeah you guys need to come back to the real world. A production climber that actually climbs everyday(keyword) will be broken and burned out in ten years.
> 
> But if 2500 bucks could reduce the toil on your body, then why not.
> 
> ...



push the industry forward or make a big profit? Nothing wrong with that but we're not lookin at a charity here.

You have given us advice above, how about a little advice to you? You and your girlfriend have sort of abrasive personalities. You may want to hire a salesman or PR man.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 25, 2009)

treevet said:


> You and your girlfriend have sort of abrasive personalities. You may want to hire a salesman or PR man.



Umm, he's not the guy with the wraptor? 

And the "girl" is Erik, aka NEtreeman's wife.

In defense of Ropetek, there is a huge product liability charge on stuff like this. If several parts are limited production items, the cost is very high from a fab shop. Until he can get any sort of large scale production on the item the per unit cost to him will be high.

The way my work is right now, I would shell out around 1500 for one. I'm in +60ft trees maybe once a week, but at 2400 I do not see it paying off for me.


----------



## treevet (Mar 25, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The way my work is right now, I would shell out around 1500 for one. I'm in +60ft trees maybe once a week, but at 2400 I do not see it paying off for me.



I would pay that much for one if it was safe and failproof (independent test maybe).


----------



## Marty B (Mar 25, 2009)

*ropetek*



ropensaddle said:


> Hmm ok couple questions what do ya do with it when your up there? What about the desent does it go both ways? In the event of malfunction of the devise such as clutch going out what stops you from going boom boom?



Can you feed us some input about safe guards?


----------



## NetreeLady (Mar 25, 2009)

Ex-wife, actually, JP, but it's all good and I appreciate the backup. 

I can't blame the guy for being abrasive when met with un-constructive criticism right off the bat.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Do some research before you start running you mouth about how expensive this thing is. The drill alone is 600 bucks before any mods are done. 
Try getting a cnc shop to mill you a few pieces. Mega bucks. I would say there is very little getting rich going on. Its cool. You guys keep humping up those trees. Guess you don't like bucket trucks either!


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 25, 2009)

arborworks1 said:


> Do some research before you start running you mouth about how expensive this thing is. The drill alone is 600 bucks before any mods are done.
> Try getting a cnc shop to mill you a few pieces. Mega bucks. I would say there is very little getting rich going on. Its cool. You guys keep humping up those trees. Guess you don't like bucket trucks either!



I'll stick with my GRCS and this huge electric drill. No hydro that's ok I got a small generator that weighs about 70 lbs and is a foot and a half cubed. No humpin but sometimes it's still goin from the night before!!


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok but that is alot of stuff to lug to the tree.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 25, 2009)

If you like it buy it. Me personally, I enjoy the workout and quiet of climbing. I recently got a bucket and after a day of listening to the noise I sure miss my spikes and rope. But after a week of spikes and rope I sure like the bucket. Mike


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 25, 2009)

arborworks1 said:


> Ok but that is alot of stuff to lug to the tree.



That's fair but don't do that everyday. Actually just for the real big climbs, over 90feet. Now the guys are calling me Pu#$y cuz I just called 90 footer a real big climb. Sorry meant 190.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 25, 2009)

Mikecutstrees said:


> If you like it buy it. Me personally, I enjoy the workout and quiet of climbing. I recently got a bucket and after a day of listening to the noise I sure miss my spikes and rope. But after a week of spikes and rope I sure like the bucket. Mike



Mike, Man get a pair of plugs and make up your mind. Ya I feel for ya since you got a bucket.. Not! Cheers though for the new purchase. I'm jealous


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 25, 2009)

It is the Machismo of treework that draws "men" into it.
It is treework that separates those men from boys both in the physical and mental demands of the job. It also makes us a tough crowd to contend with. Sorry if I offended but the point is this on your gizmo...

Safety features? Failsafe? Keeping the rope clean? What about an interchangeable head for the climbing saw? Limited versatility vs price. I can put a pulley system up in a tree with a bigshot and have the ground guys hoist me up more quickly with a safety prussic (failsafe ). All the rope,pulleys, ground guys way < 2500 and more versatile! 

In conclusion: cons > pros

Don't get discouraged though. Edison said it best “I have not failed 1,000 times. I have successfully discovered 1,000 ways to NOT make a light bulb.”


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 25, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> It is the Machismo of treework that draws "men" into it.
> It is treework that separates those men from boys both in the physical and mental demands of the job. It also makes us a tough crowd to contend with. Sorry if I offended but the point is this on your gizmo...
> 
> Safety features? Failsafe? Keeping the rope clean? What about an interchangeable head for the climbing saw? Limited versatility vs price. I can put a pulley system up in a tree with a bigshot and have the ground guys hoist me up more quickly with a safety prussic (failsafe ). All the rope,pulleys, ground guys way < 2500 and more versatile!
> ...




I agree! and the 25 hun is alot of cake!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 26, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> It is the Machismo of treework that draws "men" into it. It is treework that separates those men from boys both in the physical and mental demands of the job. It also makes us a tough crowd to contend with.



Not me, I'm fascinated by the science. I find a good number of the chest thumpers to be big-headed prima donas. They cannot think past what they thing they are so very good at. Tree care is not just about climbing and cutting, but so many of us perpetuate the model because we think it is cool.

*I* care for trees.

I *care *for trees.

I care *for* trees.

I care for *trees*.

And I get paid to climb in them 

Hey Ricky, 60 ft can be a big climb, especially wen it is the fourth one and there are a few more to go. And you are 250# before the gear goes on. And 45 years old and doing it for many years. And....


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 26, 2009)

John, read my second sentence again, slowly. You are very right though I do it because I care for trees. 

Whoa, I thought lowland gorillas didn't climb trees! Do you get nervous working the tips? I am lucky if I am pushing 210 all geared up! This laying around and on crutches might catch me up though!


----------



## Marty B (Mar 26, 2009)

*ropetek where are you !?!*



Marty B said:


> Can you feed us some input about safe guards?



These :monkey: don't speak for all of us! Get back in the saddle and let us know more about your product. Darn :monkey: Not you J.P.S.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Mar 26, 2009)

from what I understand it is backed up with an ascender.


----------



## ChiHD (Mar 26, 2009)

trimmmed said:


> Good, we don't need any crybabys that have only signed up just to promote themselves. If you want to sell your product here, you need to be a sponsor. If you are the manufacturer only, and have just signed up to promote your product and you have all this claimed time into R&D, you really should have anticipated a little criticism and had your answers ready. Threatening us with taking your self serving two post career here and leaving....well, it makes us laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Good advice!



This^^ HA HA


----------



## ChiHD (Mar 26, 2009)

arborworks1 said:


> Ok but that is alot of stuff to lug to the tree.



ha ha ha spoken like a true pro! this guy knows his stuff.


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 26, 2009)

It does have an ascender backing up the rope pulley, its on top of the whole get up with a safety directly to your harness. If you trust your life on a srt system then this is no different. Your climbing setup is run through a ring on the bottom of the machine. So if you hit bees or what have you, kill the motor unclip your safety and hit the deck.


----------



## 72guy (Mar 26, 2009)

NetreeLady said:


> I can't blame the guy for being abrasive when met with un-constructive criticism right off the bat.



"Made by Tree guys for tree guys......" 

ropetek is a self described tree guy. If he's going to sell these things he needs to hire some college grad with a BA in marketing. Getting abrasive with some numbnut on a forum does nothing to promote your product. It only denigrates the developer and product.

The college grad would have been on this forum months, years ago putting out feelers for the Wraptor. What people wanted, needed, and what it would be worth for them to own. Now, one month from availability, marketing could fend off the assaults with all the positive technical and financial attributes of the product. All the criticism, constructive or other wise, would have been dealt with long ago. At this point, all of your online chatter should consist of---when will the Wraptor be available?

Best of luck with the Wraptor because I think it's kewl. A seasonal arborist may not be able to justify the cost. However, you might have a bunch of wealthy disabled tree stand hunters who need a lift. ropetek has probably explored this revenue stream???

Regards, Dave


----------



## NetreeLady (Mar 26, 2009)

72guy said:


> he needs to hire some college grad with a BA in marketing



Wonder how much THAT would add to the cost...


----------



## 72guy (Mar 26, 2009)

NetreeLady said:


> Wonder how much THAT would add to the cost...



I don't know. But I'm sure of one thing----neither do you. 

If you've got a bunch of money tied up in the Wraptor development. It might be worth looking into. A bunch of kids graduate this Spring into an economy that is less than stellar. Might not cost as much as you think. You might have to think outside the box in regards to compensation. Many possibilities exist beyond a monthly salary.


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't think that will be needed, After a few tree guys get there hands on the final production runs and start bragging about it on here, all of you will be knocking down the door to get yours.


----------



## 72guy (Mar 26, 2009)

arborworks1 said:


> I don't think that will be needed, After a few tree guys get there hands on the final production runs and start bragging about it on here, all of you will be knocking down the door to get yours.



works1,
Can't wait to hear the feedback. First look, non-arborist, the Wraptor looks like a great product. Bottom line, the "tree guys" as you say will make it or break it. Hope it's the former.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 26, 2009)

arborworks1 said:


> I don't think that will be needed, After a few tree guys get there hands on the final production runs and start bragging about it on here, all of you will be knocking down the door to get yours.



Not for that price! You see the price of the winch on the GRCS? Geez if what you guys are saying about R and D and this and that why is it reasonably priced? Cuz Greg wants to sell them not make them and have them sit there collecting dust in a warehouse. $2500 is ridiculous and is actually funny to me.


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 26, 2009)

The winch on the grcs costs 1500 bucks. What is your point? All the rest is simple metalwork.


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 26, 2009)

What point are you making here? I actually own 2 grcs. Its manually powered, and it costs 2500.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 26, 2009)

The point that I am making is that the product does not justify the price.. The winch alone on the GRCS is worth 1500 plus the metal work plus the strap plus the bar plus the bollard post. The price is not cool of the wraptor and I hope the guy changes his mind about that. This is a global market and if there is demand for it then companies will fight for a piece of the pie. No disrespect to the guy but the price was not cool.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 26, 2009)

*Things that make you go hmmmm!*

If the guy runs like he did with a just little criticism..wonder if you'd be able to find him if you had a problem or needed parts?


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 26, 2009)

You are right, tell Erik Scott said Hello.


----------

